# Don't want to lose savings to mortgage!



## Tinney78 (19 May 2013)

Hi all. Me an my wife are due our first child in July and we are trying to reduce our mortgage. My name is not attached to the mortgage whatsoever. We are with aib and our mortgage is 1700 a month. We have savings of 45000 due to my wife selling her shares in a business she started, which we do not want to throw away to a mortgage!! Our long term plan is to relocate from dublin to limerick but this won't happen for 2 years or so! Our 30k of our savings is in an aib joint account while 15 k is in a cu account in my name. These are savings we want to use for our relocation. So the question is can we restructure our mortgage as my wife will now only be recieving social welfare payments. Can they make us use our savings to pay full mortgage. Should an how could we hide savings from them?? Am I responsible for this mortgage when I'm not on mortgage but we are married. Thanks in advance


----------



## Luternau (19 May 2013)

You have not given very much financial information. 
What do you mean by not wanting to throw savings at a mortgage? Is the €1700 all interest? If not, some of this is capital which is paying back the sum borrowed. Hardly thrown away.  
Is there negative equity ? 
You are not liable for the mortgage but if you are living in the property you should be contributing something toward it.
I doubt you will get advice on how to hide savings from a bank and anyway AiB have visibilty on 30k of this. Why would you want to hide savings from the bank and then expect the bank to do a deal based on an inability to pay? However, if there were no savings, and your wife was struggling to pay, that would be entirely different.


----------



## Tinney78 (19 May 2013)

House is in negative equity by 20-30k. The 1700 represents full mortgage repayments. What I'm trying to say is that we want to do a deal with bank to reduce our mortgage repayments to 1200 cause with my wife not working its what we can afford. The 45k in savings we don't want it to be swallowed up to meet mortgage repayments when we are gonna need that money for when we re-locate


----------



## Importer (19 May 2013)

No one here will give you advice on how to defraud your bank.

I gather your wife has a mortgage with AIB. She should either continue
paying the mortgage or sell the house.

If you are honest with your bank about your circumstances, I doubt that they will allow you to make smaller payments.


----------



## Knuttell (19 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> House is in negative equity by 20-30k. The 1700 represents full mortgage repayments. What I'm trying to say is that we want to do a deal with bank to reduce our mortgage repayments to 1200 cause with my wife not working its what we can afford. The 45k in savings we don't want it to be swallowed up to meet mortgage repayments when we are gonna need that money for when we re-locate



Stay classy Tinney78  .


----------



## Tinney78 (20 May 2013)

I'm not trying to defraud anyone!! I'm trying to protect savings for us to be able to have decent start when we can sell the house to relocate


----------



## wbbs (20 May 2013)

Is it not six of one, half dozen of the other!  If you keep paying full payments the balance owing will be less when you sell so while your savings will go down so will the amount of the mortgage.  If you reduce your payments you will keep your savings in place but will have to clear a bigger mortgage.


----------



## Importer (20 May 2013)

OK, If you're not defrauding your bank (even though you earlier asked if you should be hiding the money from them !!) and you sell the house, any negative equity will have to be paid back from your savings unless you can come to another arrangement with the bank.

If you apply to the bank to repay less on the mortgage each month , they will immediately ask you to fill out an SFS (single financial statememt) which summarises all your income and expenses and all your assets and loans. You will have no real options but to come clean and disclose everything.

In the end of the day, the 45000 is not savings at all, its compensation your wife received for selling her business and giving up her income. I think the bank will see very clearly that the money received in this way needs to be used to pay down the mortgage.


----------



## RichInSpirit (20 May 2013)

At the moment your paying your full mortgage and the 45,000 isn't in any way regarded as security on your mortgage I assume. 
Just move the money to a different bank or that credit union account you mentioned.

I assume you only want to reduce your mortgage repayments for a while ?  That your wife will be going back to work after her maternity leave. 
Just ask the bank nice and friendly would they mind reducing your repayments for the duration of your wife's maternity leave. 
I wouldn't think they'd have a problem with that.


----------



## orka (20 May 2013)

I think the bank would probably be amenable to your wife going interest-only at least during her maternity leave (unless she is on a particularly low tracker) so I would start by asking for that.  But as pointed out above, if you go interest only, the negative equity will not be reducing every month as it is at the moment when there is capital being repaid.  So if she is in 30K negative equity now, she will still be in 30K negative equity in a year's time unless house prices pick up and reduce the NE that way.  So when you come to relocate, there will be NE to be paid off that your wife will have to use her savings to repay.  It might be different if it was YOUR savings and HER debt but the savings came 100% from her so there's really no way to shield them from her overall liabilities.


----------



## Luternau (20 May 2013)

Your wife-and you are not that badly off. Read some posts from people struggling with little or no income, and negative equity of 100,000's etc. They would love to have savings like you as they buy you options and time. You cant just decide that you would prefer to put the money to something else that suits you better.

Anyway, unless there is something we don't know, with a baby on the way, you and your wife should keep up the full repayments of 1700. Based on your timeline for moving in 2yrs, that equates to 12,000 (500 x 24), some or all of which is capital. This still leaves you with combined cash of 33,000 to go towards any shortfall on the mortgage come sale time. 

Alternatively, sell the house now, settle up with the bank and rent somewhere cheaper than 1200pm. Then you can build up some savings again to help with the relocation. But with the baby on the way, and currently no bank hassling you or your wife, staying put seems a far better course of action.

It is important to bear in mind that you have no liability to the bank should your wife not be able to pay at a future date-but it is your home too, so with so little negative equity, paying seems the best option. As stated already, your wife could ask for a capital holiday but that won't leave you both any better off come sale time.

Finally, while you say you do not want to defraud the bank, in your first post you did ask for advice on how to hide money from them. If you did that, the financial information given to bank would not be truthful. The bank would consider that fraud!


----------



## Tinney78 (20 May 2013)

I asked should and how?? It's not like we are trying to stash millions out of reach. It's our nest egg. Money two of us worked very hard for an with a baby on the way we want to be able to have some comfort in knowing that we have a rainy day fund! You tell me to read posts about people in worse positions than us well as far as I'm aware I'm entitled to ask a question as well as those people!! 11 months ago we were in debt to the tune of 80k. We sacrificed an awful lot to be in the position we are now in. My wife worked around the clock an I to this day work a 70 hour week for a not so huge salary. We haven't been out socialising or throwing away money. We have no sky or broadband. We have 1 car when 2 is required. We watch every penny so that we can be comfortable when our child arrives. All we want is to be able to live a little when our child arrives an not to be held over a barrell by a mortgage!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 May 2013)

One way .. draw out the cash bit by bit and stash it somewhere safe.


----------



## Tinney78 (20 May 2013)

Where is safe these days? Bank are bound to ask questions


----------



## manninp2 (20 May 2013)

You'll be about €2,000 better off after 2 years if you pay down your mortgage with the €45,000 and save the difference between the current payment and the reduced payment.

Assuming a mortgage interest rate of 4.5% and a net savings rate of 2% on a €305,000 mortgage over 25 years.


----------



## Tinney78 (20 May 2013)

To manninp2 can you explain. I appreciate advice are you telling me to pay 45k off mortgage then re negotiate the terms?


----------



## Luternau (20 May 2013)

You are getting good advice here. Why do you think things are so bad? They are not. Your wife owes AiB any shortfall on sale and they will pursue this and it will be stressful. With a new baby do you really want this when it can be avoided? Keep paying and hopefully the house will sell for close to what is owed to the bank. You walk away with cash and a clean sheet. Think about this!!!
Yes, you asked the question should and how can I hide money-and then you deny an intent to defraud anyone....really?


----------



## Tinney78 (20 May 2013)

I never said things were so bad! I asked for advice that was all. Asking should I hide money is asking advice! I don't have a financial brain hence I'm here seeking advice


----------



## Luternau (20 May 2013)

Why not put up your full financial details (case study format) and people can look at options for you and your wife. 

I would not recommend paying all your savings (as advised above) now to the bank to reduce the capital amount outstanding. The savings are your buffer for the next two years.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> Where is safe these days? Bank are bound to ask questions



in a home safe, etc.


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> I asked for advice that was all. Asking should I hide money is asking advice! I don't have a financial brain hence I'm here seeking advice


 
You are effectively asking us how to defraud your bank. But you can afford to pay them back and have no extenuating circumstances. And you also have a solution to your predicament. 

Sell the house, pay back the NE. That leaves you with 15K to maybe 25K. Go and rent somewhere cheap and save the money to build your next egg back up. And chose somewhere you only need one car. No headaches, no cheating the bank and keeping yourself honest. Far better than what you are trying to do.


----------



## Dermot (21 May 2013)

I totally agree with all of Bronte's last post.


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Do you know that you are actually looking to commit a crime. Even by asking here you are committing a crime. Does that make you proud to be a criminal?


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 May 2013)

I didn't know there was a legal requirement to keep your savings in the same bank as your mortgage. ? 
That's news to me.

I'd move it to a different bank without asking too many questions. 
If they ask you why tell them you don't trust them.


----------



## Luternau (21 May 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> I didn't know there was a legal requirement to keep your savings in the same bank as your mortgage. ?
> That's news to me.



There is no legal requirement to keep savings with the bank you have borrowings with. The question asked (but not really asked) was should they hide them which is not the same as banking elsewhere.


----------



## Luternau (21 May 2013)

To the OP
I repeat my advice from a few posts back



> Anyway, unless there is something we don't know, with a baby on the way, you and your wife should keep up the full repayments of 1700. Based on your timeline for moving in 2yrs, that equates to 12,000 (500 x 24), some or all of which is capital. This still leaves you with combined cash of 33,000 to go towards any shortfall on the mortgage come sale time.
> 
> Alternatively, sell the house now, settle up with the bank and rent somewhere cheaper than 1200pm. Then you can build up some savings again to help with the relocation.


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

To tommy8. I'm far from a criminal!! I asked for advice that's all. I'm not a financial whiz kid trying to defraud our bank. I'm asking the question that is all. If you see me as a criminal for asking the question maybe you should keep that opinion to yourself as it leaves me with the opinion that you are an idiot who like me hasn't a clue what there talking about when it comes to financial affairs! Maybe you should stick to asking questions rather than answering them!!


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> To tommy8. I'm far from a criminal!! I asked for advice that's all. I'm not a financial whiz kid trying to defraud our bank. I'm asking the question that is all. If you see me as a criminal for asking the question maybe you should keep that opinion to yourself as it leaves me with the opinion that you are an idiot who like me hasn't a clue what there talking about when it comes to financial affairs! Maybe you should stick to asking questions rather than answering them!!





> Should an how could we hide savings from them??



Asking for advice in hiding savings in order to defraud a bank is a crime. Utterly shameless. Try and live your life with a bit of honour.


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

Should???? Was the first part of the question!! What gives you right to judge me for asking a question?


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> Should???? Was the first part of the question!! What gives you right to judge me for asking a question?



You are attempting to steal 40K from a bank that I have a shareholding in. When google comes back online I will show you the appropriate legislation.


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

Lad stick your legislation! I asked a question an your calling me a criminal an that I'm attempting to steal money!! It's our savings with tax paid on every penny of it! All we want is to have a little bit of a rainy day fund. Can I ask are you a financial advisor or what game are you in


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> Lad stick your legislation! I asked a question an your calling me a criminal an that I'm attempting to steal money!! It's our savings with tax paid on every penny of it! All we want is to have a little bit of a rainy day fund. Can I ask are you a financial advisor or what game are you in



You are looking to get a lump knocked off your mortgage and keep your savings, hiding them and making false declarations no doubt. Utterly vile that you are bringing a child into this world with such a selfish and criminal attitude

I work with the Gardai.


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

> 10.—(1) A person is guilty of an offence if he or she dishonestly, with the intention of making a gain for himself or herself or another, or of causing loss to another—
> 
> (a) destroys, defaces, conceals or falsifies any account or any document made or required for any accounting purpose,
> 
> (b) fails to make or complete any account or any such document, or



irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/act/pub/0050/sec0010.html#sec10


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

Ill assume your standard rank and file Garda cause I can't see how asking a question is a crime? Don't think you would quite cut the mustard as a detective with that knowledge of yours. Maybe your a bit bitter about croke park 2. Don't worry about the pay cuts you could make yourself a small fortune as a private detective on the side


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Yes, I'm bitter about losing disposable income to fund other peoples mortgages because they were too stupid to look after their own finances. 

I've thought about the private investigations. I do a lot of anon work with revenue and landlords, working on daft and various forums. You can tell an awful lot about a person by their username and post history and some advanced google searches. How old are you I wonder....


----------



## orka (21 May 2013)

I was planning on writing a defense of the OP anyway but wow, this sure has degenerated...  Y'all need to chill...

The OP is not necessarily looking to defraud the bank.  He has asked for advice on (a) safeguarding his wife's savings but primarily (b) how to get the monthly repayment reduced because she is on maternity leave and only getting maternity benefit.  It could be that his concern is that, with savings, the bank won't allow the repayment to go to interest only - which could be all the breathing space they need.  Nowhere does the OP ask for help in hiding the savings to get a write-off - he wants a reduced payment which is not the same thing (if it's only temporary).  If the mortgage is not on a tracker, there is no cost to the bank (or the taxpayer) in allowing a period of interest-only.  I can understand the concern that the bank won't allow interest-only if there are savings sitting there but it's really none of our concern, nor is it criminal to ask for interest-only whilst also having savings.


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

I'm 87 next week! I've a long red beard an drive a 93 corolla with no tax or nct an the indicator on back left is knackered! Sure god love you tommy, a guard who believes that asking a question is a crime. I'd say you give the boys in your station a good laugh everyday!


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> I'm 87 next week! I've a long red beard an drive a *93 corolla with no tax* or nct an the indicator on back left is knackered! Sure god love you tommy, a guard who believes that asking a question is a crime. I'd say you give the boys in your station a good laugh everyday!



But you drive a Ford Focus?


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

Thanks orka!! I see you actually read my initial question. What you outlined is exactly what I'm trying to do! But in asking one simple question I've been called a criminal who's intent it is to steal money! Advice is all I'm seeking as I don't want to have to work around the clock an miss the first precious months of our new arrival! I've stated when it comes to finances I'm useless that's why I came here!


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

Tommy the pudding boxes are affecting your tiny brain!


----------



## Luternau (21 May 2013)

Guys cool it. Slagging each other off will result in the thread being locked.

I accept that asking is not a crime-but it was naive to so on a public forum. Your wife is free to ask the bank for reduced payments. Why not do so-it may result in a good outcome.

Whether you worked hard, sacrificed hols, sky,  paid lots of tax etc is no valid reason not to pay a loan in full. The only reason that's valid is if you don't have it to pay back. But that comes with lots of stress.

I believe you now have a clear idea of your options. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## TommyB (21 May 2013)

Ok my final advice. Your wifes debts are now yours, particularly when you are living in her property. 

Keep saving. Sell your house when you need to move. Put your savings into an negative equity. Rent a house in Limerick for probably a pittance in a few years time. Keep saving. 
You're off my radar for now but I will keep you in mind for future scams.


----------



## Tinney78 (21 May 2013)

What a relief! I was thinking of leaving country for a bit to avoid you but no doubt you have all airports an ferry ports tipped off!


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2013)

TommyB said:


> I've thought about the private investigations. I do a lot of anon work with revenue and landlords, working on daft and various forums. You can tell an awful lot about a person by their username and post history and some advanced google searches. How old are you I wonder....


 
I don't like the sound of this at all, is that a threat of some kind ?  You're a newcomer on here but you should get a bit used to the site before attacking people.  

Tinnay asked a question, that's all, that is not a crime.  One is allowed to ask on here and indeed to one's solicitor or accountant what one needs to do in relation to one's finances, and in that situation you can ask, may I do this, and the solicitor or accountant will say no it's illegal and we don't advice it, but a person is entitled to ask all the questions.


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2013)

orka said:


> The OP is not necessarily looking to defraud the bank. .


 
Thanks for this post Orka, as I misundstood what Tinney was trying to do but you understood him and I've now gone back to the OP to check.  

I noticed Tinney asked another question, as the mortgage is in his wife's name, he is not liable for the mortgage.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

Thanks bronte. All I was doing was seeking advice. I've stated that I'm not very good when it comes to financial affairs that's why I asked the question. I do not appreciate being called a criminal or being accused of stealing when I've done nothing wrong!


----------



## TommyB (22 May 2013)

Bronte said:


> Thanks for this post Orka, as I misundstood what Tinney was trying to do but you understood him and I've now gone back to the OP to check.
> 
> I noticed Tinney asked another question, as the mortgage is in his wife's name, he is not liable for the mortgage.





It's clear he is trying to distance himself from the mortgage and use his wife's circumstances to get a writedown. In any case a renegotiation of the terms shoukd not occur if he is hiding savings from the bank.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

Must be finished the breakfast roll tommy!! Any plans for the day ahead! Maybe you will solve the shergar mystery! You really are a genius!!


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2013)

TommyB said:


> It's clear he is trying to distance himself from the mortgage and use his wife's circumstances to get a writedown.
> 
> In any case a renegotiation of the terms shoukd not occur if he is hiding savings from the bank.


 
You are making two different statements there. 

Do you think that people who cannot afford it should ever get writedowns?

The OP is hiding the money so that he can come to an arrangment on the mortgage repayments. He's not looking for a writedown. The bank are more likely to allow him go interest only for a period if they don't know he has the savings. Legally the OP does not owe the bank in this particular case any money. And he does not even have to bring his savings to the table at all. All he's trying to do is do the best he can for his wife's mortgage/our bank and his family. 

You will find that in general in Ireland people have bent over backwards to put every penny they have to repaying their mortgage, down to paying mortgages with credit cards and even borrowing from family to do so and end up in a far worse situation than they need to because a bank will take every penny and penalise you and not deal with you properly by completely ignoring your overall financial situation. 

If you leave people with no savings they then end up not being able to go to the doctor or running out of food before the week is up, they end up risking their gas or electricty being cut off and then paying for reconnection and paying a higher rate for the utility. That is where we as a society are at currently.

(I notice you didn't come back on my post about whether you were making 'threats' of some kind. )


----------



## TommyB (22 May 2013)

He's looking for debt writedowns not interest only. He could clarify this here but I wouldn't believe him at this stage. 

He's looking to take it easy so you can forget the rainy day crap.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

I'm not hiding any money. It's in the bank for AIB to see if they want. All we want is an agreement for few months while my wife is not working without having to interfere with our savings.


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> Must be finished the breakfast roll tommy!! Any plans for the day ahead! Maybe you will solve the shergar mystery! You really are a genius!!


 
Tinney you're not doing yourself any favours by responding in this way.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

Ok fair enough I accept that. Maybe tommy should refrain from giving me advice or making accusations and assumptions on what I'm trying to do. I'm not looking for a debt write down. I want maybe a 7-8 month arrangement of reduced payments an then back to normal without our savings being affected


----------



## Sophrosyne (22 May 2013)

Hi,
Some years ago I also had savings and an outstanding mortgage.

I considered 3 things:

Firstly, my savings were being eroded by the rate of inflation.

Secondly, the interest rate I earned on my savings was considerably lower than the interest rate I was paying on my mortgage.

Thirdly, the interest earned on my savings was considerably reduced by Deposit Interest Retention Tax (DIRT).

I concluded that by not using my savings to pay down the outstanding mortgage capital, I was seriously losing money.

I used my savings to pay off the outstanding capital. 
I then saved what was the monthly mortgage payment to rebuild my funds.
I also saved by no longer having to pay mortgage protection insurance.

I hope this helps your wife in arriving at a decision.


----------



## advice pls (22 May 2013)

What do you plan to do with your current house and do you plan to buy or rent when you move?

If you plan to sell your current house you will still need to deal with the negative equity. If you plan to buy again I can't imagine that going interest only will work in your favour especially if you suddenly produce money for a deposit on a new property. 

Are banks really prepared to allow people to take breaks or reduce their payments despite being able to pay?


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

If and when we move we will deal with negative equity. We are not shying away from our responsibilitys. My wife has very stable job with a generous salary. We have worked so hard for last 12 months an all we want is to be able to relax a little bit. I work away a lot an most weekends an I'm hoping this can be changed if we get a restructure for few months. That is all. We are not looking for a debt write off or anything like that. All we want is to be able to enjoy the next few months but yet retain our savings if possible


----------



## advice pls (22 May 2013)

I'm not suggesting you won't however if you do plan on getting a mortgage again I would be very reluctant to express an inability to pay full payments and find yourself in a position where the deposit could be called into question also ( ie did you reduce the repayments in order to generate this rather than you were financially able to save it)


----------



## glic83 (22 May 2013)

Tbh they have generated the savings whilst making full payments and would only be looking for I/O for the 1st few months after the baby arrives, and as most know its a very costly affair and the money not being spent on capital could help cover the costs of the new arrival.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

Not really looking for interest only. Ideally if we could pay 1300 euro towards capital and interest it would be perfect! Can I ask if we were to say to bank that we want to pay 30k off our mortgage as a lump sum would it look favourable on us to strike a deal that suits both bank an us. Would this be recommended?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (22 May 2013)

A lot of mortgages (well, mine, anyway, and I've seen it mentioned on a number of threads) had a clause where you could opt to take a payment break for a number of months without needing a reason.

Check your mortgage documents - if you had this option it should not affect your credit history (which could be a concern in the future) and you would not have to state whether you *could* meet the repayments.

If you could take a break for say 3 months it would work out the same as paying two thirds payments for 9 months.

Just saw your comment re paying off lump sum - how would this leave you any better off than just using the savings to pay the mortgage for a few months?


----------



## advice pls (22 May 2013)

Are the savings from regular savings amounts each month or are they as a result of a lump sum payment your wife received? Apologies if I picked you up wrong but I got the impression from your post they weren't as a result of an income surplus each month. 

If you can take a payment break that would make more sense alright as it wouldn't be a reduced payment request.


----------



## Luternau (22 May 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> Can I ask if we were to say to bank that we want to pay 30k off our mortgage as a lump sum would it look favourable on us to strike a deal that suits both bank an us. Would this be recommended?



I would not recommend that. Anyway, is the whole point of the thread that you want to keep your savings? If so, doing that would wipe them out in one go.

Given that you are just looking farms small reduction, which is over 6 months is 2,400, from your savings, (or 9600 between now and the time you plan on selling it) you may be better off paying the full amount. Out of curiosity, is the interest rate on the loan? Is it fixed/variable? A tracker? What is the balance outstanding? What does your wife get on savings?


----------



## Sophrosyne (22 May 2013)

Hi,

Some lenders do allow “payment holidays” or a period where you can pay a reduced mortgage payment. However, I do not think that AIB allows this. In any event, in the long run this would not save you any money.

However, I think your suggestion to use part of your savings to pay down part of the capital is the better and more cost effective option.

This sum can be used to reduce either the term of your mortgage or your monthly repayment. 

Effectively, what this means is that you would save the interest, which would have been payable on that €30,000 over the remaining term of the mortgage.

This is more valuable to you than the interest you would have earned on that amount less DIRT.

When you get on your feet after the baby, you can save the difference between your original mortgage repayment and the reduced payment.  

Before committing to anything you should, of course, talk to your bank.


----------



## Tinney78 (22 May 2013)

We are due to come off fixed rate of 3.8 i think in june an we haven decided to fix again or go variable? We are currently paying 1460 but I think it's gonna go up to about 1700 according to my wife. The 45k consists of 15k my savings in cu. wife received a lump sum payment from sales of her share of a business. With this we cleared every other debt we had, which was a great relief. I know we are in a fairly good position but it was very hard earned. We have no other loans of any kind and our outgoings are fairly standard just gas electric an dreaded propert tax


----------



## T&R (5 Jun 2013)

TommyB said:


> It's clear he is trying to distance himself from the mortgage and use his wife's circumstances to get a writedown. In any case a renegotiation of the terms shoukd not occur if he is hiding savings from the bank.



The mortgage is not in his name so he has no liability to it end of. As for hiding things the banks are pretty good at reporting figures that are suspect to say the least as we have all found out to our cost


----------



## Gerry Canning (5 Jun 2013)

Tinney78 said:


> I never said things were so bad! I asked for advice that was all. Asking should I hide money is asking advice! I don't have a financial brain hence I'm here seeking advice


.........................................................................................................................
 Chill out folks !!! I accept Tinney is in a short note looking only for advice. I don,t read fraud here , I read worry and a natural mis-trust of a Bank.He also wants to protect his loved ones. 
..............................................................................................
He asked. 
1. Can she restructure; she can ask and Bank should take her circumstances including k30 into account.
2. Can aib take joint savings, methinks in a hassle case they can. Since Tinney wants to protect it , I would suggest move k15 of it, stills leaves k15.
3. Unfortunate choice of (HIDE). I read that to mean you believe Bank will grab all, you both want some choice hence move k15.
4. Mortgage is her SOLE responsibility , you have NO responsibility for it.

  Just try to be fair to everyone please.


----------

